# Paxil -- morning or night?



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Does it make any difference whether you take it in the morning, or at night before you go to sleep? Anyone have any experience here? =p


----------



## velouria (Jan 9, 2008)

I started taking it a couple weeks ago.. its making me really sleepy! So I've been taking it at night.


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

First time I took Paxil, I took it in the morning at breakfast. My doc back then told me that Paxil was somewhat activating and that was the reason I should take it in the morning. Now, after some years I am back on Paxil again, and I noticed that the doc had written on the label to take it in evenings. I don't know why. I have always taken it in the mornings, and never experienced no problems. So I continue to take it in the morning with breakfast.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

take it in the night as its sedating unless it doesnt sedate you, then take it in the morning.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> take it in the night as its sedating unless it doesnt sedate you, then take it in the morning.


 :ditto And if it's neutral, then you can flip a coin if unable to choose.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

I take it in the morning. I need help during the day, not when I'm sleeping all by myself in my house.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

tednugent2007 said:


> I take it in the morning. I need help during the day, not when I'm sleeping all by myself in my house.


Isn't it supposed to last 24 hours anyway? I mean, you take it once a day to keep up the supply in your system. Maybe I'm wrong.

I've been breaking a 20mg tablet in half and taking it at night. It's only been a few days, but so far it's not annihilating me nearly as badly as it did the first time. I was taking 20mg in the morning for about a week before I quit because the side effects were worse than the disease. :lol


----------



## velouria (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry don't mean to hijack the thread or anything, but..

I'm going to stop taking Paxil. Its making me sleepy all the time.. I don't know how anyone can take Paxil and be productive! 
Anyone think the fatigue will go away?? (Been taking it a little less than 3 weeks now.)


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

I took it at night because it made me sleepy. 

It never worked except for the side effects and those were consistent throughout the day so I dont believe that morning or night matters unless its making you tired like it did to me.


----------

